# Iphone SE rose reconditionné : tache autour de la pomme ? merci



## Elo-6 (24 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de recevoir mon Iphone reconditionné grade A+. 
Je pensais le trouver comme neuf esthétiquement et pourtant, autour de la pomme ( au dos du téléphone ) il y a une démarcation de couleur. 
Savez-vous à quoi cela peut-il être du ? Je pensais à une démarcation due à une housse laissant seulement apparaitre la pomme ? Cela est il possible ?  ( mais cela m'étonne que le téléphone se décolore .... ) 
Cela se voit davantage en vrai que sur la photo. 

Merci beaucoup pour votre avis et votre aide


----------



## morgan69240 (1 Mai 2018)

Bonsoir, 

La démarcation que tu observes à l'air de ressembler à l'usage d'une coque avec une ouverture ronde sur la pomme.

Si jamais ça te dérange, n'hésite pas à te retourner vers ton vendeur.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mai 2018)

Sans indiscrétion, ou bien si tu veux le dire qui est le vendeur ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2018)

bonsoir 

QUe disait l’annonce ?


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mai 2018)

Apparement il a pas si déçu que ça.
Il réponds plus, cela doit lui convenir !


----------

